# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  161 مليون ريال صافي أرباح "المواساة" الفصلية

## eqtsadcom

ارتفعت صافي أرباح شركة المواساة للخدمات الطبية بنسبة 22% إلى 161 مليون ريال بنهاية النصف الأول من2017، مقارنة بأرباح 132 مليون ريال خلال الفترة نفسها من العام السابق.وقالت الشركة إن سبب الارتفاع في صافي الدخل خلال الفترة الحالية، مقارنة مع الفترة المماثلة من العام السابق يعود إلى الزيادة في الإيرادات المتحققة، نتيجة استمرار نمو إيرادات فرع الشركة في الرياض والتوسع في تشغيل عيادات التخصصات الفرعية بصفة خاصة، وإلى استمرار الكفاءة في تشغيل الأصول المتاحة والتطوير المستمر للأنظمة الطبية العاملة في خدمة المراجعين وتحسين بعض الشروط التعاقدية مع عملاء الشركة بصفة عامة.
وانخفضت حقوق الملكية غير المسيطرة نظراً لانخفاض أرباح الشركة الشرقية للخدمات الطبية التي تمتلك مستشفى المواساة بمدينة القطيف بالمنطقة الشرقية، حيث لم تستطع إيرادات هذا الفرع أن تنمو بالقدر الذي يحقق النتيجة المرتقبة للأداء خلال هذه الفترة، علماً أن نسب الملكية في هذه الشركة التابعة تتوزع بنسبة 51% لشركة المواساة للخدمات الطبية ونسبة 49% لحقوق ملكية غير مسيطرة.

----------

